
Ask HN: How do you deal with disk space and docker deployments? - mariocesar
Just started to have some work with Amazon EC3 and in the same day I got to fill 25 Gb of disks with the volumes, images and containers.<p>Is there a common sense strategy to prevent this? for the current moment it feels that I will always need more disk space
======
freestockoption
Not directly related, but on the topic of Docker we use Elastic Beanstalk at
work. I found that all output to stdout along with loadbalancer/nginx logs
seem to get saved on the instance. I've had instances fill up because of log
files since the beginning of the instance. No problem if you kill instances
often, though. We deploy new releases by creating new environments, testing,
then swapping the dns.

------
joefarish
There are some useful tips on Awesome Docker on reducing image sizes -
[https://github.com/veggiemonk/awesome-docker#optimizing-
imag...](https://github.com/veggiemonk/awesome-docker#optimizing-images)

------
zoobab
Use smaller images, like alpine linux, or just busybox based.

